# old riding school ponies and horses



## melanie99 (9 March 2014)

Hi looking to trace riding school ponies and horses from Grange riding centre in Moray.  It closed in 2008 and there are a few I've lost track of. I worked there from 2003-closure and would love to hear if anyone has any of them now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## melanie99 (26 May 2014)

Should add passport may have address as meikle cantly which is same address. Thanks to anyone who has taken time to read this post.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 May 2014)

Can't help as am way down South in rural Devon.............. but feel your pain OP. I used to be daft over a little RS pony I rode as a kid - fortunately he DID get a lovely home when the RS closed, so hope you are successful in tracing those precious to you.


----------



## Queenbee (29 May 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Can't help as am way down South in rural Devon.............. but feel your pain OP. I used to be daft over a little RS pony I rode as a kid - fortunately he DID get a lovely home when the RS closed, so hope you are successful in tracing those precious to you.
		
Click to expand...


What RS was this?  I only ask as I went to honeysuckle farm, I searched and searched for a pony from there... He was so wonderful, but got completely wrecked by the RS... I always wanted to find him so he could have a home and a happy retirement with me if he needed and was still alive, this year someone messaged me on here... They bought him from the RS when it closed and he is still with them, pushing something like 30yrs now and still as adorable as ever! And his owner has very kindly invited me to go and have some cuddles!  Keep searching op, it's so worth it...

P.s. Sorry to hijack thread!


----------

